

Super Star Programmers - FameofLight
http://forums.topcoder.com/?module=Thread&threadID=698770&start=0
I asked this question on topcoder , would like know your view about this.
======
FameofLight
Want to add this superb link I found. <http://www.paulgraham.com/gh.html>

